
Enterprise Software Co Atlassian Files IPO on Sales of $320M,Net Income of $6.8M - pavornyoh
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/09/atlassian-ipo/
======
Sleaker
'Atlassian, the company behind enterprise-focused social products like Slack
competitor HipChat, JIRA, and Confluence'

I just can't get over how horrible this lead-in is. Is it trying to say that
Slack is Atlassian's product, and HipChat is a competitor... what is even
going on... Who edited this crap? Come on techcrunch, you can do better than
this.

~~~
bigdubs
There is another angle here; that Slack is the standard and HipChat (which
predates Slack by a bit) is the challenger.

------
benjaminwootton
3% net margin on an established software company such as Atlassian? Sounds
very low.

~~~
abrookewood
My thoughts exactly .. where the hell is all that cash going???

